# My green tiger barb is sick :(



## king_acuarios (Apr 14, 2015)

Hello my friends! I need some help! Today went I got to my home I saw one of my tigers q barbel (green) that was swimming slow. I noticed very carefully and I saw it more chubby than normal and when it turned around I saw that his body was more inflated that their face! Also I see that their scales are opening and wounds on them! I remember this happened to a cherry barb too 
Here I place the video for all here can be seen and tell me please that I can do? Right now I do not have a hospital aquarium and do not dare move it to a bucket of paint because other fishes that I've tried to cure separating them in those buckets have died, I think that the buckets have some chemical impregnated. Well folks hope you can help me! Greetings!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7_SetkfMFE


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Sounds like dropsy. Sometimes if you catch it early enough it can be cured with Epson salt bath, but otherwise not much you can do.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

^+1^
It looks like dropsy or possibly constipation.
Eitherway the Epsom salt may help.
If it is dropsy then it is probably to late to help the barb.


----------



## king_acuarios (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## king_acuarios (Apr 14, 2015)

The tiger barb is much better today . This no longer inflated but still has its injured scales. Pelase, what do you recommend? Regards


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

It is also possible that has been spawned, or the roe was regressed. But that does not always work. The breeders put on every 14 days to spawn when spawning belly to see. Even if the eggs are not needed. Only it does not harden.


----------



## king_acuarios (Apr 14, 2015)

Ok Arthur Thanks! The barb looks fine right now. Watch this video:
https://youtu.be/DpWjw4B0acQ


----------



## king_acuarios (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi! My tiger barb has recovered completely! Greetings!


----------

